# Gürtelsockel und Falmschirm



## Gruffi der Gnom (27. Januar 2009)

Leider hat mir die Suchfunktion keine Ergebnisse geliefert, drum hier in aller Kürze mein Frage:

Kann ich den Feldstecher mit Gürtelschlaufe und die Ewige Gürtelschnalle gleichzeititg auf dem Gürtel haben kann?

Danke schon mal für alle nützlichen Antworten!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (27. Januar 2009)

Ja kannst du


----------



## Amilcar (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich denke bei jeder Gegenstandsverbesserung (Verzauberung/Ingiteil/Lederrüstungsset/Schildstachel oder ähnlichem) gilt normalerweise, dass nur eine geht und die neuere die alte ersetzt.

Deswegen denke deshalb, dass es hier auch so ist und nur eins von beiden geht.
Aber Versuch macht klug... ^^


----------



## Gruffi der Gnom (27. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann gehe ich mal von Ja aus.
Werd's mal testen, wenn ich wieder online gehen.

Danke für eure fixen Antworten!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (27. Januar 2009)

Geht definitiv, da ich an meinem Char beides trage-also kannst dich schon mal drauf freuen, noch n zusätzliche Sockel einzubauen und dass man die Ingibrille- so man besseres bekommt austauschen kann und trotzdem noch jede Wolke auf der Minimap sieht


----------



## Amilcar (27. Januar 2009)

ok, dann wurde ich wohl überstimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hab ja gleich gesagt dass ich mir net sicher bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das sind bisher die einzigen Teile mit denen man Gürtel "aufwerten" kann oder gibts da noch mehr?


----------



## red171 (28. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur bestätige, geht ohne probleme.. hab auch keine ingi brille mehr da T7 besser is =/


----------



## Karboilt (28. Januar 2009)

Und wie siehts mit dem Fallschirm aus? Der is ja doch auch recht nützlich und ich hab keine Lust für Raids nen eigenen Umhang mit mir rumzuschleppen und für sonst den schlechteren mit dem Fallschirm.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. April 2009)

Karboilt schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit dem Fallschirm aus? Der is ja doch auch recht nützlich und ich hab keine Lust für Raids nen eigenen Umhang mit mir rumzuschleppen und für sonst den schlechteren mit dem Fallschirm.




Den Fallschirm kannst dir Nicht verzaubern. Ansonsten geht deine reguläre Vertauberung weg. Ist mir fast passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (2. April 2009)

ab 3.1 ist auf dem Fallschirm etwas beweglichkeit mit drauf  also kannste bis zum Patch warten und dann Fallschirm draus bauen


----------

